# New Dewalt Rapidfire Nail Gun



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Dewalt Rapidfire Nail Gun* 
New Nail Gun, made by Dewalt. It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2 X 4 at 200 yards. 
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. Just get the wife and kids to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back, relax with a cold drink, when they have the board in the right place just fire away. With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. 
After a day of fence building with the new Dewalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to fix or build anything else.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

If I could only connect a beer tap somewhere on the thing I could combine all three of my hobbies, woodworking, shooting and homebrewing! Man that would be sweet!


----------

